# Unexpected cria, Mom isn't nursing- I know nothing about alpacas



## jodief100 (Jul 24, 2013)

My coworker bought some alpacas a few months ago.  He doesn't know anything about taking care of them and I do not know much.  Today he came home and found a cria.  He had no idea the mom was even pregnant.   He called me because he doesn't know anyone else to call.  

The baby is up and walking but wobbly.  He hasn't seen it nurse and he says the mom doesn't seem interested in it.  He tried to stall them together but the mom kept knocking the baby down.  We have no idea what to do.  Please help.


----------



## elevan (Jul 24, 2013)

I know nothing about alpacas either but what I'd likely try is to milk the mama (with extra people to help) and bottle the baby some colostrum.  Also I think they're wobbly for a little while after birth, think I read that somewhere.  I'm gonna PM some members that may be able to help out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 24, 2013)

First I would get some Banamine into mom. Pain will make them not interested in nursing their cria.

Second, you will have to milk out mom to get colostrum or find some goat colostrum and get it into the cria ASAP. They can go downhill quickly. You will need to feed the cria like 3 ounces every 2 hours around the clock. Also dip the navel with iodine.

Once you get colostrum into the cria and the cria is more stable, you can work with mom and cria to get him nursing on mom.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 25, 2013)

I called a few random alpaca farms last night, found someone who suggested trying to hold the mom and let the cria nurse.  He tried to hold the mom, but the cria only got a little.  The mom kept kicking her off.  Right now the baby is on a bottle being fed goat's milk.  She is drinking a few ounces when they offer it to her.  His son got up through the night to feed her and will continue to take bottle feed her.  She is doing OK this morning.  She is still a little wobbly and has one foot that keeps turning in.  If this were a kid I would suggest Bo-Se.  Not sure about it in this case.  It a cute little girl cria.  Unfortunately this guy lives an hour and a half from me so I could only offer advise over the phone.  

Thank y'all for your help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 26, 2013)

I would go ahead and give BoSe. 1/2cc.


----------

